

Brad Fitzpatrick (of LiveJournal, now at Google) Talks About Programming - byrneseyeview
http://blogoscoped.com/archive/2009-11-07-n67.html

======
rams
"Seibel: Do you have any advice for self-taught programmers? Fitzpatrick:
Always try to do something a little harder, that’s outside your reach."

------
icey
His interview in Coders at Work was one of my favorites.

~~~
truebosko
Agreed. When it started off I felt he came off a bit .. brash but by the time
I finished reading through the interview I really enjoyed his thoughts and him
in general.

------
ojbyrne
"In practice, nothing works." Nice quote, but it would have worked better
preceded by "In theory, everything works." :-)

~~~
spitfire
" I think it’s really important to know the whole stack even if you don’t
operate within the whole stack."

Another nice quote. Especially if you're hiring.

~~~
fauigerzigerk
True, but reading job interview questions, it seems to me that whether or not
they require applicants to know the whole stack is one issue. How they think
they can find that out is an entirely different and much more difficult issue.

------
ilkhd2
If you really wanto to "go low level", I can recommend to write progs for
NES(6502)/Genesis(68000) - the hardware is simple, processor - simple, and
there is a plenty of open source emulators which are in fact a great
documentation for target machine.

Modern PC's unfortunately are so complicated...

